# Sticky  [How To] Rooting GT-P3113 Step-by-Step (Updated 07/18/2012)



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

*Credits*
*xoomdev* for his 5.5.0.4 CWM Recovery.
*codeworkx* for 5.5.0.4 CWM Recovery. <------ Recommended
*nycbjr* for the CWM Root and the TWRP Touch Recovery.
*jcase* for the Unsecured Boot Images.
*imnuts* for espresso_recovery.tar.md5 with unsecured boot.img without recovery overwrite.
*Team Win Recovery Project* (*link*) for their work on the TWRP Recovery.

*Files*
*espressowifi-recovery-5-18.tar.md5* - Use if running UEALCB, UEALD3 or UEBLG2 firmware out of the box. (xoomdev)

*espresso_recovery.tar.md5* - Use if tablet has been updated OTA to UEALD3, or has UEALD3 and not sure if it was updated OTA. Includes insecure UEALD3 boot.img w/o recovery overwrite. (imnuts)

*ueblg2_espressowifi_recovery.tar.md5* - Use if tablet has been updated OTA to UEBLG2, or has UEBLG2 and not sure if it was updated OTA. Includes insecure UEBLG2 boot.img without recovery overwrite. (winterwar)

*ueblg5_espressowifi_recovery.tar.md5* - Use if tablet has been updated OTA to UEBLG5, or has UEBLG5 and not sure if it was updated OTA. Includes insecure UEBLG5 boot.img without recovery overwrite and *codeworkx* 5.5.0.4 recovery. (winterwar)

*ueblh1_espressowifi_recovery.tar.md5* - Use if tablet has UEBLH1 installed. Includes insecure UEBLH1 boot.img without recovery overwrite and *codeworkx* 6.0.1.0 recovery.

*ueblh2_espressowifi_recovery.tar.md5* - Use if tablet has UEBLH2 installed. Includes insecure UEBLH2 boot.img without recovery overwrite and *codeworkx* 6.0.1.0 recovery.

Download *cwm-root-gtab2.zip* (nycbjr)

Download *Odin3-v1.85_3.zip*

*Samsung Drivers* - Not required if you have Samsung Kies installed. These are the same drivers that are included with Kies.

*Root*
Copy *cwm-root-gtab2.zip *to the ROOT of your sdcard ( /mnt/extSdCard ). This is the sdcard in the slot. The /mnt/sdcard folder is in the internal memory and isn't recognized by xoomdev's recovery.

Turn off your tablet and restart it in download mode by pushing and holding down the *Power* and *Volume DOWN* buttons at the same time. Push the *Volume UP* to get into download mode. Don't plug the tablet into the computer yet.

If you installed Samsung's Kies software, make sure it is closed and not running.

Extract *Odin3 v1.85.exe* and run it.

Connect the tablet to the computer.

The first box under ID:COM will be yellow and shows the current com port you are connected to. If you can't connect, try another USB port.

In Odin, click the *PDA* button. Select the **.tar.md5 *file you downloaded above and click the *START* button. Let Odin do it's thing. When it's done, the tablet will reboot.

Disconnect the tablet from the computer. Turn the tablet off and restart it in recovery mode by pushing and holding the *Power* and *Volume UP* buttons at the same time.

Once you are in recovery, use the volume button to scroll up/down and the power button to select an option. Select *install zip from sdcard*. Choose the *cwm-root-gtab2.zip* file you already copied to the root of the sdcard.

When the rooting is finished, choose *reboot system now* in the recovery menu.

That's it. If everything went well, you should now be rooted.

*Optional Flashable Recoverys*
Flash these zip files through recovery manager.

*codeworkx_recovery.zip* - Latest Clockwork Recovery from *codeworkx*.

*twrp-recovery-gt3110.zip* - TWRP Touch Recovery from *nycbjr* and *TWRP*.

*espressowifi-recovery-5-18.zip* - Recovery included in tar packages from *xoomdev*.

(!)


----------



## slayer621 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just picked up my Tab today. Flashed everything perfectly, I can confirm 100% that this works. Thank you for the step by step guide!


----------



## mrro82 (May 10, 2012)

Got my Tab today as well. Rooted using this method. Easy peasy lemon squeezy. Thanks!


----------



## nohctis (May 10, 2012)

how long its should take to finish this step?

"In Odin, click the *PDA* button. Select the *recovery.tar.md5* file you downloaded and click the *START* button. Let Odin do it's thing. When it's done, the tablet will reboot."

The message is still

<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> recovery.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 0)
<ID:0/003> Added!!

EDIT: its ok now.

Thanks.


----------



## slopokdave (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you, Winterwar!! Worked perfect. Question:

My Tab came with [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]UEALD3, do I now have to do the steps in this thread to keep CWM? ([/background]http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24762-stopping-recovery-overwrite/)

-Dave


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

nohctis said:


> how long its should take to finish this step?
> 
> "In Odin, click the *PDA* button. Select the *recovery.tar.md5* file you downloaded and click the *START* button. Let Odin do it's thing. When it's done, the tablet will reboot."
> 
> ...


EDIT:
The Odin output above is the result if you weren't connected to the tablet. Make sure that the first box under ID:COM is yellow and shows the com port you are connected to.

That process should only take a few seconds to finish. It sounds like you were finally able to get connected and download completed without error. No need for Odin after that.


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

slopokdave said:


> Thank you, Winterwar!! Worked perfect. Question:
> 
> My Tab came with [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]UEALD3, do I now have to do the steps in this thread to keep CWM? ([/background]http://rootzwiki.com...very-overwrite/)
> 
> -Dave


That's the same firmware that my GT2 came with and it hasn't been a problem. From what I understand, the thread above by jcase only applies if your tablet received a firmware update after you got it. If you had UEALCB originally and it updated to UEALD3, then you would need to follow his directions.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow, that was easy


----------



## Monte2 (May 11, 2012)

Noob problem here.  
I followed the directions step by step, but get "E:signature verification failed" in the system recovery mode.

<OSM> Leave CS.. 
<ID:0/003> Odin v.3 engine (ID:3).. 
<ID:0/003> File analysis.. 
<ID:0/003> SetupConnection.. 
<ID:0/003> Initialzation.. 
<ID:0/003> Get PIT for mapping.. 
<ID:0/003> Firmware update start.. 
<ID:0/003> recovery.img 
<ID:0/003> NAND Write Start!!  
<ID:0/003> RQT_CLOSE !! 
<ID:0/003> RES OK !! 
<ID:0/003> Completed.. 
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 1 / failed 0) 
<ID:0/003> Removed!! 
<ID:0/004> Added!! 
<ID:0/004> Removed!!

I updated from P3113UEALCB to P3113UEALD3 before attempting root, does that make any difference? I have tried multiple times with the same results. I apologize if this is a stupid question, I appreciate any help. Thanks.
(im off to work now, but will check back ASAP)


----------



## nohctis (May 10, 2012)

winterwar said:


> That process should only take a few seconds to finish. It looks like your download completed without error, and the tablet should have rebooted. No need for Odin after that.
> 
> How long did yours take?


it's okay now.. i'm just stupid to hit start in odin even though the connection to the device is not yet confirmed (that's why the Added!! part is in last).









mine is rooted now thanks to your guide.

but not before doing this first http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24762-stopping-recovery-overwrite/


----------



## nohctis (May 10, 2012)

winterwar said:


> That's the same firmware that my GT2 came with and it hasn't been a problem. From what I understand, the thread above by jcase only applies if your tablet received a firmware update after you got it. If you had UEALCB originally and it updated to UEALD3, then you would need to follow his directions.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong...


yup, you need to do that first if you updated to UEALD3.

just did that and followed this guide and my device is now rooted.


----------



## slopokdave (Jan 16, 2012)

winterwar said:


> That's the same firmware that my GT2 came with and it hasn't been a problem. From what I understand, the thread above by jcase only applies if your tablet received a firmware update after you got it. If you had UEALCB originally and it updated to UEALD3, then you would need to follow his directions.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong...


Seems like you're right, so far.  Thanks.


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

Monte2 said:


> Noob problem here.
> I followed the directions step by step, but get "E:signature verification failed" in the system recovery mode.
> 
> <OSM> Leave CS..
> ...


The CWM Recovery is installing, but it's being over written by the stock recovery. This happens if you have updated using the OTA prior to rooting. Follow jcase's thread at this link to fix the problem: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24762-stopping-recovery-overwrite/

If you need Heimdall, you can download it here: http://www.glassechidna.com.au/products/heimdall/


----------



## jonthebru (Oct 10, 2011)

I rooted last night but have made no changes as of yet, how do I actually know I am rooted? The only indication is the word modified under device status.
When I put a ROM on the tablet is it done just like the Thunderbolt? That is place the ROM zip on the Ext SD card and after restarting in Recovery follow the path to loading the file. Is that right?


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes, downloand Titanium and run it, it will ask for root access, and if it starts up, you have root. Back up apps, do a nandroid, and flash away like the Thunderbolt - not too many options for ROMs yet!


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

jonthebru said:


> I rooted last night but have made no changes as of yet, how do I actually know I am rooted? The only indication is the word modified under device status.
> When I put a ROM on the tablet is it done just like the Thunderbolt? That is place the ROM zip on the Ext SD card and after restarting in Recovery follow the path to loading the file. Is that right?


Look in your apps and see if SuperUser is installed. Installing a new ROM is just like on the Thunderbolt.


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

Guess I am not allowed root. Colored steps but can't get into clockwork....always android recovery....any pointers?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

Tried the stop recovery override but it always says header has wrong file size

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## bark777 (Apr 28, 2012)

check post 7 of that thread. you need to use command line heimdall.


----------



## jonthebru (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you for the assistance in rooting this tablet. I did the deed about 24 hours ago and though I have not loaded a new ROM yet I will as soon as I see a stable ROM that appeals to me. I recommend rooting to anyone who is reluctant, just follow the sequence carefully.
Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Rhayader (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey guys, so for some reason I can't get Odin to work - hoping somebody can point me in the right direction. Here's where I'm at.

-- Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 running the UEALCB firmware
-- Following this thread: http://rootzwiki.com...very-overwrite/ , I successfully flashed the unsecured boot image corresponding to my firmware package using Heimdall.
-- Now when I boot my Tab into download mode, the top left says "YES (1 counts)" for custom binary download, and says "CUSTOM" for current binary.

However, when I follow the steps in the OP in this thread, in Odin I get the output shown by nohctis upthread:

_<OSM> Enter CS for MD5.._
_<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable.._
_<OSM> Please wait.._
_<OSM> recovery.tar.md5 is valid._
_<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully.._
_<OSM> Leave CS.._
_<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 0)_

After reading the responses here, it sounds like I'm supposed to be seeing the box under ID:COM show yellow with a COM port listed in Odin -- but I'm not. With Heimdall, my device is being detected just fine, on frontend and in command line. I've tried restarting the computer and the tab, and I've tried different USB ports.

Anybody have any idea what I'm missing here? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## bark777 (Apr 28, 2012)

Rhayader said:


> After reading the responses here, it sounds like I'm supposed to be seeing the box under ID:COM show yellow with a COM port listed in Odin -- but I'm not. With Heimdall, my device is being detected just fine, on frontend and in command line. I've tried restarting the computer and the tab, and I've tried different USB ports.
> 
> Anybody have any idea what I'm missing here? Many thanks in advance.


You are right you should see yellow in the box.

make sure Samsung Keis driver is installed and then go into device manger and unistall the samsung device in the manager window. Now under device manger and action select "scan for harware changes" it should re-discover your tablet and the ODIN window should turn yellow.

I have a couple of phones and this tablet and I have to jiggle my setup time and time again to get the system to use the correct driver.

I put my device into download mode and start ODIN and then jiggle my device manager until I get the right driver loaded. I am sure there is a windows app to check and apply the correct driver but this works for me.

It seems that after loading the driver for Heimfall you need to get back to the Samsung driver.

Good luck.


----------



## Rhayader (Sep 9, 2011)

@bark777: Yep, that did it man - installed Kies from the Sammy site and stopped all related processes, and the rest went like a breeze. Didn't even have to mess around in device manager. Thanks a bunch for your help - and thanks to the OP and all the great devs.


----------



## Monte2 (May 11, 2012)

winterwar said:


> The CWM Recovery is installing, but it's being over written by the stock recovery. This happens if you have updated using the OTA prior to rooting. Follow jcase's thread at this link to fix the problem: http://rootzwiki.com...very-overwrite/
> 
> If you need Heimdall, you can download it here: http://www.glassechi...ducts/heimdall/


That did it, Thanks! All is right in the world once again.


----------



## ruff97 (May 16, 2012)

hello all
need some help root my tab
i did the Odin and i get

<ID:0/004> Added!!
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> recovery.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/004> Odin v.3 engine (ID:4)..
<ID:0/004> File analysis..
<ID:0/004> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/004> Initialzation..
<ID:0/004> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/004> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/004> recovery.img
<ID:0/004> NAND Write Start!!
<ID:0/004> RQT_CLOSE !!
<ID:0/004> RES OK !!
<ID:0/004> Completed..
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 1 / failed 0)
<ID:0/004> Removed!!
<ID:0/003> Added!!

am i doing it right. but i am not get the ClockworkMod Recovery setup so i can root my tab 2


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

That looks right. Did you flash the zip file from recovery?


----------



## ruff97 (May 16, 2012)

i can not, it is not load C[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]lockworkMod Recovery it is load stock ver [/background]


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

ruff97 said:


> i can not, it is not load C[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]lockworkMod Recovery it is load stock ver [/background]


It sounds like your tablet may have had the OTA firmware update installed. If that's the case, you need to follow this thread and use the instructions under post number seven (#7): http://rootzwiki.com...te/#entry663213

You can download Heimdall from here: http://www.glassechi...ducts/heimdall/

Once you have done that, you can reflash CWR using Odin and then flash the zip file for root.


----------



## ruff97 (May 16, 2012)

fix the problem need to use a other USB port


----------



## antsir (May 19, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I want to[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]do and I[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]root[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]the[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]tablets[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]but[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]have the[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]following problem[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)].[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]When[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I get into[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]my[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]rekovery[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]mode[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]does not[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]show the[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]option[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"install zip from sdcard".[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The installation[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]file[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"recovery.tar.md5"[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]was successful.[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Please[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]how can I[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]overcome[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]this problem[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)];[/background]


----------



## Bobeito (May 24, 2012)

Created an account to say this, "works 100%, easy and squeezy"


----------



## juicemane (Jun 23, 2011)

Win! Went and picked up a GTab2 today, ran it stock for about 5 minutes and realized how badly i needed root lol.


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

Updated the OP to include the recovery package from *imnuts*. Hopefully, this will eliminate the need for Heimdall and stop some of the confusion and frustration for anyone that updated to UEALD3 from UEALCB with the OTA.


----------



## stevepwolf (May 25, 2012)

ty. op explains it all.


----------



## BrockAk47 (May 27, 2012)

Sorry if this is a noob question, but I have never rooted anything before or had an Android device. Do I download these files on the tablet or my laptop? I have all the files on the laptop desktop at the moment. Also I was reading the steps and it says something about an SD card, mine has an mini SD card slot, but no mini SD card in it?
Thanks


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

You have to put the *cwm-root-gtab2.zip* file in the root directory of an external SD card in the slot. The recovery that you flash with Odin will not see the internal memory. Everything else you download to your PC.


----------



## Maty360414 (Jun 2, 2012)

winterwar said:


> All credit goes to:
> *xoomdev* for the CWM Recovery
> *nycbjr* for the CWM Root
> *jcase* for the Unsecured Boot Images
> ...


this link is dead [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Download xoomdev's [/background]*espressowifi-recovery-5-18.tar.md5*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)](Use if your GT2 is currently running UEALCB firmware or came with UEALD3 firmware out of the box.)[/background]


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

Maty360414 said:


> this link is dead [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Download xoomdev's [/background]*espressowifi-recovery-5-18.tar.md5*
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)](Use if your GT2 is currently running UEALCB firmware or came with UEALD3 firmware out of the box.)[/background]


It's working now. Must have been a goo.im temporary glitch.


----------



## elgecko (Jun 4, 2012)

New member here.
Been looking around and reading for a little while.
Had my tablet a few weeks and just started to install a few games. Boy that eats up space quick. So I needed to root to try a few things to overcome this. Used Link2SD on my phone which gave me all kinds of space. Gonna try that on this tablet and see if it works to move apps. Not real clear how the partitions work on this tablet.

Basically what I really want to say is thanks for the nice clear instructions / files that has gotten me root last night. Now time to play with the new found freedom.


----------



## Dacooter (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the Tutorial.
I got my Tab today, CWM and Rooted it.
Now to go ROM Crazy!

Thanks to all the Devs and Everyone on the Forum!
-Dakotah


----------



## pinoymutt (Jun 12, 2012)

Quick question. Does this method of rooting trip the custom flash counter in any way? I wasn't aware of any way (yet) to reset the count on the Tab 2 once it has been tripped (don't think Triangle Away works on this?).


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

pinoymutt said:


> Quick question. Does this method of rooting trip the custom flash counter in any way? I wasn't aware of any way (yet) to reset the count on the Tab 2 once it has been tripped (don't think Triangle Away works on this?).


Yes, it does add to the counter. Eventually there will be a way to reset it...


----------



## pinoymutt (Jun 12, 2012)

winterwar said:


> Yes, it does add to the counter. Eventually there will be a way to reset it...


Thanks for the quick and straight answer. Sorry for the crosspost, but I did pose a question/request over in the *"[ROM] UEALCB and UEALD3 Stock, Rooted, and Deodexed"* thread based on some research I did regarding how the folks were able to do a stock root on the Galaxy Note w/o tripping the counter. Essentially it involves somehow creating/compiling an Odin flashable system.img.ext4 from the pre-rooted CWM-flashable stock ROMs posted in that thread. Not sure if my logic is sound or flawed, but it's a shot for those that are paranoid about warranty like me....


----------



## dillingerr (Jun 18, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## rickdog (Jun 22, 2012)

great post! thanks!

it took a little finagling because i'm using linuxmint and virtualbox with winxp. tried the first time with esspresso and got stuck on setupconnection. then tried esspressowifi and it worked!

first order of business was disabling that stupid screenshot button! next i'll have to figure out how to remove it from the bottom...

now where does one find some good roms around here?

edit -- on second thought, there's no voice capability with this rom! bummer... experimenting with black ice now...


----------



## AndroidRooter (Jun 25, 2012)

guys i turned it off and now my screen is blank pls help nevermind fixed it


----------



## BlackGravity (Aug 12, 2011)

everything went fine for me except the flasing of the gtab zip for root,i get an error mess. that says "signature verification failed" is there a problem with the zip or my tab?


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

Probably a bad download. Did you re-download it and try again?


----------



## GamingForever (Jun 27, 2012)

I want to root my tablet, just have one queston, will this wipe my data already on the tablet? I have rooted other Android devices and some of them I had to wipe everything in order to root in in the process.


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

It won't wipe your data.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lockevn (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks to the guild. I rooted my GT-P3113 Stock UEALD3, amazing fast, within 3 minutes.


----------



## Knifegeek (Jul 15, 2012)

So I attempted to do this and I am now stuck in a power loop. I can still access the Download and recovery screens but the tablet wont boot past the first Galaxy tab 2 splash. Any ideas?


----------



## Knifegeek (Jul 15, 2012)

sorry for the double post but I am worried now after the fact I might not have been on either of the firmware versions listed. How would I fix this if that was the case?


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

Do you know if you had the latest P3113UEBLG2 4.04 ROM on there before you started? Is the CWM Recovery installed?

If CWM is installed, you can flash a copy of the UEALD3 stock rooted ROM or flash the stock UEBLG2 through Odin.


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

So this root method will work for this firmware ota I got to root

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

Use the imnuts' espresso.recovery.tar above and you should be good to go.

Scratch that... We need an unsecured boot.img for the new UEBLG2 update for the 4.0.4 ROM.


----------



## azlen (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank You!!!! This process was perfect; performed with absolutely no problems at all.

I wish to run a script on boot (specifically to do some additional mounts). I tried putting the script in the /system/etc/init.d folder, but it does not seem to launch upon rebooting. Has this capability been enabled in this boot.img? If not, any guidance or help on how to do so?

Thanks again... Great Job!!!!


----------



## Knifegeek (Jul 15, 2012)

I managed to go backwards to the stock firmware posted in another thread and the tab is working again. on the UEALCB veersion


----------



## Alnn (Jul 16, 2012)

I have sent my tab twice back in time to stock.. Bricked it once and managed to recover using this recovery tar.....kudos to xoomdev....and inmuts.... Back to cm9 now

from a GT-P3113.... using tapatalk from somewhere in the pacific


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

I modded the UEBLG2 boot.img and repackaged it with xoomdev's latest recovery.img file to flash in Odin. Flash this new recovery and then flash the root zip in the OP and it will fix root after installing the latest OTA update.

ueblg2_espressowifi_recovery.tar.md5

This fixed my broken root problem after updating to ICS 4.04 over the weekend.


----------



## Alnn (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks buddy... IM gonna try that with my spare

from a GT-P3113.... using tapatalk from somewhere in the pacific


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

winterwar said:


> I modded the UEBLG2 boot.img and repackaged it with xoomdev's latest recovery.img file to flash in Odin. Flash this new recovery and then flash the root zip in the OP and it will fix root after installing the latest OTA update.
> 
> ueblg2_espressowifi_recovery.tar.md5
> 
> This fixed my broken root problem after updating to ICS 4.04 over the weekend.


So I can root an achieve cwm w/ this file on the ota lg2 update if u say Yes ur a God







 plz say Yes currently I'm not by a laptop an can't I just flash official or unofficial cm9 n achieve root?

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## bark777 (Apr 28, 2012)

I just tried this and it worked great. Thank you for making this available.
GT-P3113 LG2 rooted.....


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Ur a God no **** I freaking love u damn it need a laptop 

















swaggedout GT-P3113


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

I'll update the OP to add instructions for this later. I really stepped outside my comfort zone by modding the UEBLG2 boot.img, but it worked and I haven't noticed anything unusual.


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Ur awesome









Sent from my SGH-T679 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alnn (Jul 16, 2012)

That worked out nice.......i got it back to stock no problem........ Re.re.re root again

from a GT-P3113.... using tapatalk from somewhere in the pacific


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

Tweaked the instructions and added the new recovery for the latest ICS 4.0.4 update.


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Can we flash an root w/ mobile Odin

swaggedout GT-P3113


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Nope nvm tried to open Odin said I needed su n root dang it
















swaggedout GT-P3113


----------



## Alnn (Jul 16, 2012)

Heres what I did.... Open Odin flash what ever Tar file I'm using.... Dont forget to
Take that cwm







on your external as card..... When the Tar file is finished Odin will reboot automatically.. And all you just flash that cwm.... And done reboot...... If you have upgraded your software reset to factory first...

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Yea but u have to flash cwm through desktop Odin right?

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

You flash the tar file in Odin on a PC, then flash the root zip in cwm recovery. Mobile Odin requires root before you can use it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alnn (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah you flash cwm... In recovery not through odin

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## rootzrookie (Jul 19, 2012)

I was able to root my lG2 unit, but periodically get these error messages:

"Unfortunately, the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped."

and

"Unfortunately, Gallery has stopped."
------------------------------------------
This was my first real root. Did I do something wrong?
==========================================
EDIT

I did a system restore of the default OS, or so I thought, and that seems to have cleared things up. TAB is working properly, now, and I stilll have superuser-access...









Is Titanium Backup a good tool to use for removing the excess "stuff" on the TAB? Also, will I be able to find guidance here for what to remove.

As my name says, I'm a rookie/newbie here.


----------



## Alnn (Jul 16, 2012)

Maybe your version of gapps wasn't the latest

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## rootzrookie (Jul 19, 2012)

I used this file: *ueblg2_espresso_recovery.tar.md5, instead of **espressowifi-recovery-5-18.tar.md5 or **espresso_recovery.tar.md5, because I'd received the OTA to 4.0.4.*

*Was that a mistake?*

*Also, I didn't back up the original system







*


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

You used the right file if you were on the lg2 rom.

What are you doing when you get those errors? In a program, browsing the internet, etc.


----------



## Alnn (Jul 16, 2012)

just flashed it on my spare... had no problem... what were you doing?.....


----------



## rootzrookie (Jul 19, 2012)

winterwar said:


> You used the right file if you were on the lg2 rom.
> 
> What are you doing when you get those errors? In a program, browsing the internet, etc.


Seem to have solved my problem by doing a system-restore.

Thanks.


----------



## Charly225 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank You !!!! I Have Updated my tab to 4.0.4 and Rooted it After flashed your files . Thanks Again. I 'm cooking something for Members


----------



## ddiehl (Jul 21, 2012)

First time poster here..

Followed the directions to a tee, and I appear to be rooted. I'm basing this on the fact that I can run apps the require SU access.. I do however think I screwed up somewhere as I cant get Rom Manager to work properly.

When I choose any of the following functions- "Install ROM from SD Caratd", "Download ROM", "Check ROM For Updates", "Manage and Restore Backups", and several other functions I get this pop-up "Flashing an update package on a recovery other than ClockworkMod Recovery may not work properly. Proceed? If I choose "OK" it displays ONLY the items on the devices internal memory- NOT the SD card. This is strange as I recall a post stating that CWM can't read the devices internal storage..My device is the 3113 model and I'm quite certain I chose the proper file for my device.. I thought about attempting to re flash CWM and see if that fixes anything.. Before I do that I wanted to see what my options are. I want to try to flash the latest CM9 build but can't seem to get ROM Manager to play nice..

Thanks for the great and easy rooting method..

Oh I should add that I rooted out of the box with no OTA updates..


----------



## ddiehl (Jul 21, 2012)

OK.. Scratch the above post.. I think I just realized that I DON'T need to use Rom Manager. I just need to boot into recovery.. Now I feel like an idiot..


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

LOL! There's no proper Rom Manager for these tabs, so nothing in there works except the "boot into recovery" option. You have to do everything from recovery.


----------



## THpubs (Jul 21, 2012)

Bro... the link for *ueblg2_espresso_recovery.tar.md5*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] is not working!







[/background]


----------



## THpubs (Jul 21, 2012)

Found the problem... tiny url is down  Here's the link : ftp://ftp.tdbamarillo.com/SamsungGT27/ueblg2_espressowifi_recovery.tar.md5


----------



## Mystique (Jul 29, 2011)

Wanted to share..

I don't have KIES installed; tried to download the USB drivers rar in the original post..

It asks for a password? Does anyone have the password?

Or post a link to the non encrypted drivers..

(I just dl'd KIES..) http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/GT-P3113TSYXAR


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

There's shouldn't be a password on that rar file for the samsung drivers, but I'll check it out.

I added the codeworkx and twrp recoveries to the IP earlier too.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

Mystique said:


> Wanted to share..
> 
> I don't have KIES installed; tried to download the USB drivers rar in the original post..
> 
> ...


You're right, it did ask for a password. Link is fixed now. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Alfredor88 (Jul 24, 2012)

[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]and this is the error im getting [/background]
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]finding update package[/background]
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]opening update package[/background]
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]verifying update package[/background]
*[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]E:signature verification faile [/background]*[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]I got this message error. What do I do?? Please help. [/background]


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

Reflash a recovery in Odin that includes the modified unsecured boot.img that matches your current rom version, then flash the root zip through CWM Recovery.


----------



## gotaroot (Jul 26, 2012)

Is the latest Samsung firmware rootable?

After updating to UEBLG2 firmware, I successfully rooted my GT-P3113 using the tools above. I had a number of false starts following bad processes in other forums.

Kies gives me "New Firmware Available" message:
Current firmware version: PDA:LG2 / CSC:LG2(XAR)
Latest firmware version: PDA:LG5 / CSC:LG5(XAR)

Will the ClockWorkMod Recovery and rooting tool I used for UEBLG2 work for this new firmware? Or do I need to wait for new rooting tools designed for this firmware?

Thanks for all of the great work in putting the rooting guide together! Well written and easy to follow!


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

If you are already rooted on UEBLG2, the new OTA update won't install. You can reflash the stock UEBLG2 and try the OTA again or go ahead and update to UEBLG5 instead. Both stock rom images are available from Samsung Updates. Either way you will lose root.

I'll work on a recovery package for UEBLG5 and post it when I get a chance. It has a different kernel, so the boot.img needs to be patched.


----------



## gotaroot (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for responding so quickly! I'll wait for you to make the new recovery package.

I had to reinstall the original shipping firmware several times after using the wrong recoveries recommended by several other forums, as I mentioned above. They were supposed to be compatible with UEBLG2, but killed it causing continual reboots! Thankfully, ClockWorkMod survived each time and I was able to get out of the continual reboots and back to it so that I could reflash the stock firmware. So, I'll wait for you to have something which works. At least now I have a ClockWorkMod backup with all of my Apps and setups for UEBLG2.

Two questions:

1) Will cwm-root-gtab2 also need to be replaced for UEBLG5, or just ClockWorkMod Recovery?

2) Is there any way to capture all of my App Settings and screens I setup with UEBGL2, so that after I install UEBGL5 and use your tools to root it, that I can get my App settings and screens back, or do I have to set everything up again? Re-installing the Apps from Google and Amazon is easy, but all of the settings are a pain. Does something like Titanium Backup work across firmware versions?

Thanks again for your help and all of your great work!


----------



## Alnn (Jul 16, 2012)

1.nah just the new .tar file most likely...
2. i think the paid version for titanium back does. but remember if u did have titanium backup. you still need root. which we should be able to accomplish when latest md5 gets released to flash with cwm.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

I've updated the OP with the new *ueblg5_espressowifi_recovery.tar.md5* recovery package for the latest UEBLG5 update. Flash in Odin.

When I updated from 4.0.3 to 4.0.4 with the update package from Samsung Updates, all my settings and apps stayed. I then flashed the new recovery through Odin and then the root zip through CWM's recovery. It's easy enough to do, so I never verified for root after installing the new recovery first. You might try it and see what happens... I'm still new at this and way over my head with most of it. ;-)


----------



## Alnn (Jul 16, 2012)

nice job that was fast

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah it was thanx u rocc

sent from my v6'd kangoraded gtAb2


----------



## gotaroot (Jul 26, 2012)

So I downloaded your new recovery package. I know how to install it with odin after I update the OS, but how do I install the UEBLG5 zip which I downloaded from Samsung Updates with your link above? I'm hoping that it will install over my rooted UEBLG2 and keep all of my Apps and settings even though root may be gone (I'll report back on that).

Also the Samsung Updates website shows this version is for the Cellular South region. Is it for a cellular capable tablet? Mine is only wifi - Is that a problem?

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

You do have a GT-P3113 right? I don't see anything about cellular south on the page I'm looking at.
Are you going here: http://samsung-updat...ce/?id=GT-P3113

You'll have to extract the **.tar.md5* file from the zip file you downloaded using Winzip or 7-Zip.


----------



## gotaroot (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes, I have a GT-P3113 Samsung Galaxy 2 7.0 tablet. Yes, I downloaded from that webpage. On that webpage, if you look at the column titled "region," and hover your cursor over XAR for any of the firmwares, it will say "Cellular South."

The zip has the tar.md5 file and a dll file. Since I saw the dll in the zip, I wasn't sure what the dll was for and whether I could use just the tar without the dll.

Do I install the tar.md5 file with ODIN or clockworkmod recovery?


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

Ahh, I see the region thing now. That's not a problem and is probably intended for a tab with the cellular radio. Ignore the DLL file too.

Just flash the tar file in Odin like you would the recovery file and it will update.


----------



## gotaroot (Jul 26, 2012)

IT WORKS!!

The Samsung update loaded with Odin and updated the tablet which had UEBLG2 to UEBLG5.

All of my Apps and the App & Screen setups were still there after the update!

I tested for root and the upgrade was not rooted - which probably should be expected.

Your new ClockWorkMod Recovery loaded with Odin and the cwm-root-gtab2 executed fine from ClockWorkMod Recovery.

Apps requiring root all work fine.

THANKS FOR YOUR GREAT WORK AND ALL OF YOUR HELP!!


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

Good to hear and thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Alnn (Jul 16, 2012)

Thats good. I was wondering about tab with radios now I can tell my friend to update

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## willbe (Aug 2, 2012)

can you plz post a video showing us how to do it? it is a little hard for me to hunder stand what all these thing mean plus most people learn by seeing


----------



## Stonesouls (Aug 2, 2012)

Worked great. Thanks for the update. Thanks guys.


----------



## Screech (Aug 10, 2012)

This may sound like an odd question, but better safe than bricked I guess. I've got my device and the extSD card on mine encrypted. Will this affect this method of rooting? Want to ask as not many people I know encrypt theirs.


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

I honestly don't know how that would work. If your tab has the latest LG5 rom on it, you can flash that recovery since I have packaged it with the codeworkx version. It recognizes the internal sdcard.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s.carter99 (Aug 23, 2012)

i'm rooting my galaxy tab2 7.0 i feel im doing everything right but when i restart and go into download odin mode is in red custom binary download says no. is it supposed to say no. and when i go to extract odin and open it. what am i suposed to open it with?


----------



## ricjr97 (Aug 24, 2012)

thanks dude, you helped me very much


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

s.carter99 said:


> i'm rooting my galaxy tab2 7.0 i feel im doing everything right but when i restart and go into download odin mode is in red custom binary download says no. is it supposed to say no. and when i go to extract odin and open it. what am i suposed to open it with?


If your tablet is stock, it will show the "Custom Binary Download: NO" and that is normal. Extract the Odin package you downloaded into a folder on your computer with a ZIP program and run the "Odin3 v1.85.exe" file inside.


----------



## rfa4121 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello,

First of all thanks for the guide, Im new on the android world and I have just one question to be able to root my Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 ....On the firts part where it says "FILES" I dont know which to download, because I dont know what UEAL...version Im running so if you can give me a hand with that I will really apreciate it....

I dont know if you need this information but it may help... I havent update the tablet since I got it on Aug-20-12 and in options I found this in the settings part:
Android Version 4.0.4
Kernel Version 3.0.8-CL628355-user
Build Number IMM76D.P3113UEBLE4

Thanks in advance.


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

It looks like you are running UEBLE4 from your post. I don't have anything for that version yet. I'll see if I can find that version and get you fixed up.


----------



## rfa4121 (Sep 11, 2012)

winterwar said:


> It looks like you are running UEBLE4 from your post. I don't have anything for that version yet. I'll see if I can find that version and get you fixed up.


I found the FILE in another website, I tested it and It works....Now my tablet is rooted!!! 

here is the like so u can update the main post with this for the 4.0.4 version http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1728987 (its the P3113 - 6.0.1.0) but I did it following all your instructions.....easyy!!

I just copied the link to help persons that have the same version....not for publicity or something like that

Thanks for your help.


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

Glad you got it done! I need to redo the OP again for some of the newer ROM updates and change the instructions. I like the CWM recovery by codeworkx better than the original we started with.


----------



## Janneman27 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi there

I'm a complete noob when it comes to rooting and custom flashing of rom's (OK, not a complete noob, but I haven't yet successfully rooted my tab)

I recently bought a GT-P3113 and have been using it for almost 2 months, now I want to root it. The problem is that I can get rooting instructions for almost any firmware version of the P3113 except mine.

I'm running the UEBLH2 OTA fimware on ICS 4.0.4

I've tried rooting with all the other firmware's files, but end up bricking my tab every time.

Can someone please help me find the right files (if any) to root the UEBLH2 firmware?


----------



## chindokae (Sep 23, 2012)

I have the same formware as *Janneman27.* (UEBLH2) There is no way to flash this device without an unsecured boot rom image.

I've flashed CWM 5.5.0.4 and 6.0.1.0 several times each in Odin and it reports success but when I reboot I still have the same stock recovery rom that wants to validate zip files, and that fails every time.

I only want to root the darned thing because Samsung in its infinite wisdom shipped it with 5Ghz wifi disabled and I need to edit the nvram_net.txt file to turn it on.


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

Here's a new recovery for P3113UEBLH2. Includes insecure UEBLH2 boot.img without recovery overwrite and *codeworkx* 6.0.1.0 recovery.

*ueblh2_espressowifi_recovery.tar.md5*


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

Here's a new recovery for P3113UEBLH1. Includes insecure UEBLH1 boot.img without recovery overwrite and *codeworkx* 6.0.1.0 recovery.

*ueblh1_espressowifi_recovery.tar.md5*


----------



## ericsonhnc (Sep 29, 2012)

winterwar said:


> Here's a new recovery for P3113UEBLH2. Includes insecure UEBLH2 boot.img without recovery overwrite and *codeworkx* 6.0.1.0 recovery.
> 
> *ueblh2_espressowifi_recovery.tar.md5*


THIS! helped me







Thanks for this one winterwar  after a month of searching and waiting and trial and error using different websites, this one finally did it. I just rooted mine 9 hrs ago  thanks again! +reps for you guys!


----------



## diarrik (Sep 25, 2012)

can somebody help me i am a newbie would like to root my samsung galaxy gt-3113 running jb xarli release what root recovery should i use if it's possible.


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

If it's XARCLI you can try this. I made it from a "JB_P3113XARCLI_stock_boot.zip" that I found. I haven't tested it, so use at your own risk. The OTA JB releases are still experimental right now and I don't recommend flashing them until we have an official RUU.

Includes insecure XARCLI boot.img without recovery overwrite and codeworkx 6.0.1.0 recovery.

*xarcli_espressowifi_recovery.tar.md5*


----------



## Truskillzz (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok so i just got my G2 gt-p3113 its on 4.0.3 and build UEALD3, ive gotten odin3 1.85 and cwm-root-gtab2 zips and i have kies installed. but the links for UEALD3 are not working. does anyone have these files they can upload? thanks


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

Truskillzz said:


> Ok so i just got my G2 gt-p3113 its on 4.0.3 and build UEALD3, ive gotten odin3 1.85 and cwm-root-gtab2 zips and i have kies installed. but the links for UEALD3 are not working. does anyone have these files they can upload? thanks


The link for *expresso_recovery.tar.md5* is fixed. That's the only one you need if you are running UEALD3 firmware.


----------



## Truskillzz (Nov 18, 2011)

winterwar said:


> The link for *expresso_recovery.tar.md5* is fixed. That's the only one you need if you are running UEALD3 firmware.


thanks bro, now off to root now 

now rooted  quick and easy took like 3 mins


----------



## gguerra (Oct 24, 2012)

Flashed and rooted as per OP. The main reason I wanted to root was to run CIFSManager (ability to mount Samba shares) which requires a cifs module (cifs.ko). Did not make note of what it was before the flash/root but I followed the instructions for UEBLG2 and everything OK. OS is 4.0.4 and kernel is _3.0.8-814538_-user. Can't seem to find a cifs module to work with that kernel.

Sorry for the noob ?'s

1. Did the kernel version change when I did this flash? 
2. Do I need to do a recovery back to stock firmware/kernel, update via OTA or Kies to UEBLG3 or UEBLG5 then flash/root so I can get a more widely supported kernel?

tks


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

The kernel is the same. You might try installing UEBLH2 which is a later firmware and see what happens.

You can get it *here*.


----------



## gguerra (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the reply

Do I use Odin to overwrite the existing firmware or use Kies? I am assuming an OTA update will fail?

In order to root again do I use the same zip file as in the OP? or use another zip file?

The OP states the tar file Includes insecure UEBLG2 boot.img without recovery overwrite. (winterwar). Dont know what this means?


----------



## lechaplier (Oct 25, 2012)

So....complete noob here. The files at the begining, do I dl them to my tablet or my computer?


----------



## rfa4121 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi again,
I have a question, I rooted my tablet and all is working great....but today I started getting this firmware update and Im not sure if I have to update or not, so my questions are//
Would that unroot my tablet? break it?...or if I have to do it and then reroot....because im tired of push remind me later every 3 hours...

So if you guys can help me out with that...Ill really appreciate it

Thanks in advance.


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

gguerra said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> Do I use Odin to overwrite the existing firmware or use Kies? I am assuming an OTA update will fail?
> 
> ...


Flash it with Odin. You'll have to re-root after the update. The recovery package for UEBLH2 has been added to the OP as of 10-25-2012.

The insecure boot.img allows more root functionality and is also modified to prevent the recovery from being over written with the stock recovery during boot. It's all good!


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

rfa4121 said:


> Hi again,
> I have a question, I rooted my tablet and all is working great....but today I started getting this firmware update and Im not sure if I have to update or not, so my questions are//
> Would that unroot my tablet? break it?...or if I have to do it and then reroot....because im tired of push remind me later every 3 hours...
> 
> ...


The OTA will fail, so you need to update to the latest firmware manually via Odin and re-root.


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

lechaplier said:


> So....complete noob here. The files at the begining, do I dl them to my tablet or my computer?


Download the root zip file and put it on your external SDCard. Everything else goes on the computer.


----------



## b0s2 (Oct 27, 2012)

crazy newbie question: do i download odin to my pc and not to my gt2? and the cwm-root-gtab2.zip is downloaded to my gt2 and saved to my extsdcard? Clarification is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## lechaplier (Oct 25, 2012)

i dont quite understand how to move the cwm file to my sd card...
oh and thank you!


----------



## shnapi (Nov 1, 2012)

hi everybody;
i have a big big problem, i have samsung salaxy tab 2 7": gt3113, it's blocked on samsung logo
i think that i have to found the originlal firmware and re-install it, but i didn't found a tutorial,
please help me :'(
thanks


----------



## leandroong (Nov 17, 2012)

@Android Groupee, manged to root my GT-P3113 without any problem. Thanks.
Questions, Should I also install the "Optional Flashable Recoverys" given? and what does it do?
Will there be follow up updates for future release ?


----------



## gguerra (Oct 24, 2012)

winterwar said:


> The kernel is the same. You might try installing UEBLH2 which is a later firmware and see what happens.
> 
> You can get it *here*.


Sorry for the long delay Winterwar. Kind of gave up for a while but attempting it again. Hope you are still around..

Downloaded the newer UEBLH2 firmware, attempted to flash with Odin, the Md5 check goes fine but then Odin gets stuck at "SetupConnection", does nothing after that. Shut down all KIES related processes from Task Manager, did not seem to help, tried different USB port, still stuck.

Any suggestions?

And while I am at it, would it be possible to go back to stock ROM and root. I don't really need a custom ROM, I just need to root. Would/Could I use Kies to install the above downloaded firmware from Samsung. Could I flash over the ROM from the OP? Using Kies? and then root using the root file from the OP? sorry for the ignorant questions.. If anybody knows of an online guide or tutorial that would help me I would appreciate it. Thanks

Update: well I didn't have it in download mode Duh!, was able to flash new stock ROM. Kernel is now 3.0.8-999349, still does not come with cifs.ko module which is what I was hoping for. That is what I need to run CIFSManager. Still looking.. At this time I have no reason to root again, will not benefit in any way that I can see


----------



## b0s2 (Oct 27, 2012)

I tried running Odin on my computer but a window came up and it was in Korean. Then there was the OK button. What does that mean? I couldn't follow the rest of the guide since I don't see anything happening with the Odin. Can someone explain or help me out? Thanks in advance! Also, I updated to 4.0.4, will these roots work for it?


----------



## jacobmg55 (Jan 18, 2013)

I followed every step exactly how it said to and now my device won't load past the samsung galaxy tab 2 7.0 screen

Please help. I need either the fix or a way to remove it.

Also I can't acess it on my computer anymore so I can't redo it.

Samsung glaxy tab 2 7.0 Gt-P3113


----------



## fast96 (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm not sure exactly how, but I had this problem with CM10.1. I ended up getting the kies program to recognize the tablet by wiping the dalvic catch and all data etc. the going to the download mode and restarting kies drivers and forcing upgrade somehow. I wish I could help more. It took me many tries to get it done. I was so confused by the time it worked, I don't know exactly how I did it. I now have the build number JR003C.P3113UECLK7 Version 4.1.1
I had to put the model number and serial number into Kies to get it to download the correct rom.
XDA developers is another good source.
I like CWM and rooting, but I'm a little gunshy now.
Hey, I just found this link, maybe this will help http://www.smartphonejam.com/2013/01/Root-Galaxy-Tab2-7-GT-P3113-4-1-1-Jelly-Bean-P3113UECLK7.html


----------



## ggrrrrrrrooowwwlll (Feb 11, 2013)

My tab came from best buy, it was updated ota to UECLK7, which file do I need to DL to root


----------



## marathone (Oct 29, 2012)

Did you read 1st page?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krumple (Nov 25, 2013)

help please!!!! lol so i followed step by step procedures and now my tab wont get pass the samsung galaxy tab 2 7.0 can anyone help me out with this crapy error ive somehow created thanks to all


----------



## krumple (Nov 25, 2013)

jacobmg55 said:


> I followed every step exactly how it said to and now my device won't load past the samsung galaxy tab 2 7.0 screen
> 
> Please help. I need either the fix or a way to remove it.
> 
> ...


hey jacobmg i ran into same problem were you able to fix or solve what issue was? thanks


----------

